# Sex Sells



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2014)

No good pictures of the bike which looks to be a '60s girls bike but fairly decent pics of the skanks. Now if they would have just paired the skanks with the bikes we would have more fodder for the "Babes and Bikes" thread! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROLLFAST-Bi...aultDomain_0&hash=item27e59b879c#ht_82wt_1182


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 12, 2014)

Do they hand deliver the bike?  I'm stalking your threads this morning Shaun haha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like the concept is contagious...girls might be too

http://www.ebay.com/itm/original-ji...v8%2B0Pb3XMGqeDDk4Fl8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/original-BU...d=100012&prg=9176&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=131200184199

http://www.ebay.com/itm/linkert-fue...d=100012&prg=9176&rk=7&rkt=10&sd=131200184199


----------



## jkent (Jun 12, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> No good pictures of the bike which looks to be a '60s girls bike but fairly decent pics of the skanks. Now if they would have just paired the skanks with the bikes we would have more fodder for the "Babes and Bikes" thread! V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROLLFAST-Bi...aultDomain_0&hash=item27e59b879c#ht_82wt_1182




I wonder if you have to get permission from the models to use their images on a post like his?
None of the models are ever seen with the items he has. So to me it looks like he just used images he found on the internet to market his sales. 
So if you do need permission and you don't notify the model "skank" would you be in some kind of copyright violation?
JKent


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 17, 2014)

*the one in silver and pink*

Is beyond camel toe
She's got moose knuckle


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 20, 2014)

Check his other items for sale. Every single thing is represented this way.


----------

